# Mmmm C-Rats



## LawrenceU (Aug 11, 2009)

Col. Henry Moak eats a C-Rat pound cake from 1969 at his retirement:

[video=youtube;8SHohZ2ljC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SHohZ2ljC4&feature=PlayList&p=5B01CEE2A1DDEFF4&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=16[/video]


----------



## Quickened (Aug 11, 2009)

ahah! Thats awesome. Kind of surprised it still was good


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 11, 2009)

Ah, that's amusing!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 11, 2009)

I think it probably took all 40 years of sitting there for the toxicity of the many many preservatives in that pound cake to degrade to a level truly safe for normal human consumption.


----------



## Whitefield (Aug 11, 2009)

The "biscuit in a tin" could be used from the c-rations as a weapon! I remember sitting in a warm-up tent at the rifle ranges (1972) and looking at my c-rat box and noticing the date on it was the same year I was born (1952).


----------



## Curt (Aug 11, 2009)

Quickened said:


> ahah! Thats awesome. Kind of surprised it still was good



Are you not making an assumption here?


----------



## Herald (Aug 11, 2009)

C-rat brains!


----------



## Whitefield (Aug 11, 2009)

Herald said:


> C-rat brains!



They were edible with the grape-jelly-in-a-tin.


----------

